# new finger knife



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi,

In the new issue of Narrow Gauge & Short Line Gazette there is a letter re a new knife that wraps around the finger, made by Fiskars, and available in the USA from Michaels.

Amazingly this is also at a reasonable price available in the UK, so I have bought one. It uses X-Acto #11 blades, and others with the same 'tang' dimensions.

It is NOT a heavy duty one, but will allow easy curved cutting, making a mark that can the be used with a heavier knife to finish off the job. 

Your index finger fits through the knife handle and thus gives you very good control of it. 

So here are some photos of it -


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Where did you get it over here Peter?
Looks like a very handy addition to the old tool box








Rod


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Rod, 

www,calicocrafts.co.uk -- cost £2.99 + 99 post. You have just one blade in the pack with the knife, but the X Acto #11 can be bought in most places.


----------

